# Commentary/study guide for Pilgrim's Progress



## CanuckPuritan24 (Jan 30, 2009)

Greetings, 

I'm wondering if any of you puritanheads can assist me. I'm looking for a commentary or study guide from a reformed or puritan persuasion to walk through Pilgrim's Progress with. Is there such a thing available?

It is is for my mother's women's group... (most do not have high theological acumen... or ability to read difficult works) so simpler is better.

Any recommendations would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## jbotkin (Jan 30, 2009)

Answers in Genesis has an "all-in-one family curriculum." They're museum bookstore stocks puritans works, along with Edwards and Lloyd-Jones. So if the curriculum is what you're looking for, I think the underlying theology would be good.

A good leader's guide (more advanced probably) is Barry Horner's commentary on _Pilgrim's Progress_.


----------



## Casey (Jan 30, 2009)

Amazon.com: The Devoted Life: An Invitation To The Puritan Classics: Kelly M. Kapic, Randall C. Gleason: Books
has a chapter written by J.I. Packer devoted to Pilgrim's Progress, along with chapters on a bunch of other Puritan works. It's only about 10-20 pages per book, though. I only just got a copy of this book, so I can't actually comment on it (though the likes of Beeke, Horton, Ryken, et al., have written chapters on other books).

EDIT: Note, this isn't actually a commentary on any of these Puritan classics, but it does explain biographical info about the authors and then goes into the general thrust of the particular literature.


----------



## christiana (Jan 30, 2009)

Mount Zion Bible Institute

Mt Zion has great reformed resources and has a bible study on Pilgrim's Progress. Not sure if there is a prerequisite for this study. Do check it out; listed on the link page.


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Jan 30, 2009)

Amazon.com: The Pilgrim's Progress Devotional: A Daily Journey through the Christian Life: Cheryl Ford: Books

This is a daily devotional someone from church gave me last year. I haven't read it yet, but it has good reviews...


----------



## jbotkin (Jan 30, 2009)

Almost forgot - Sir Derek Thomas over at FPC Jackson did an excellent sermon series based on Pilgrim's Progress. Audio and transcripts are available.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 31, 2009)

As well as the above mentioned book, Barry Horner has a detailed commentary (that is a full and readable commentary) available at Commentary on Pilgrims Progress. As far as I know, Barry is a Calvinist and a progressive dispensationalist.


----------



## CanuckPuritan24 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you very much for the prompt and helpful responses so far


----------

